#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ: Πώς ψηφίζουμε

## Xάρης

Κάθε μέλος του ΤΕΕ ψηφίζει αυτοπροσώπως.
 Η ταυτότητά του διαπιστώνεται από:
την αστυνομική του ταυτότητα ήαπό το δελτίο Μέλους του ΤΕΕ ήαπό το διαβατήριο ήαπό την άδεια οδήγησης.
 Τα *ψηφοδέλτια* είναι ξεχωριστά για καθένα από τα αιρετά όργανα του ΤΕΕ και ξεχωριστά για κάθε συνδυασμό υποψηφίων ή μεμονωμένο υποψήφιο.

Τα *όργανα του ΤΕΕ* για τα οποία ψηφίζουμε είναι:
Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία ΤΕΕΑντιπροσωπεία Περιφερειακού Τμήματος ΤΕΕΕπιστημονική Επιτροπή της Ειδικότητάς μαςΑνώτατο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο (Αθήνα)Περιφερειακό Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο
Συνεπώς θα υπάρχουν πέντε κάλπες και θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε πέντε ψηφοδέλτια.

*Μορφή σταυρών προτίμησης* (οι μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι δεν χρειάζονται σταυρό προτίμησης, αλλά αν σημειωθεί σταυρός προτίμησης στο ψηφοδέλτιό τους δεν προκαλείται ακυρότητα του ψηφοδελτίου) στα ψηφοδέλτια:   +   v   Χ*
Σημειώνονται με* μαύρο ή μπλε στυλό, *εντός του τετραγώνου* που βρίσκεται *αριστερά* του ονόματος και πριν τον αύξοντα αριθμό του ονόματος κάθε υποψηφίου.
*









Μέγιστο πλήθος*:α)  Για την *Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ* αναλόγως της Περιφέρειας (βλ. παρακάτω πίνακα):*α/α*
*Περιφέρεια*
*max πλήθος*

1
Νομός Αττικής
25

2
Τμήμα Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας
12

3
Τμήμα Δυτικής Ελλάδας
4

4
Τμήμα Θράκης
2

5
Τμήμα Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας
2

6
Τμήμα Δυτικής Μακεδονίας
2

7
Τμήμα Κεντρικής και Δυτικής Θεσσαλίας
3

8
Τμήμα Νομού Μαγνησίας
2

9
Τμήμα Ανατολικής Στερεάς Ελλάδας
2

10
Τμήμα Ηπείρου
2

11
Τμήμα Νομού Δωδεκανήσου
1

12
Τμήμα Ανατολικής Κρήτης
2

13
Τμήμα Δυτικής Κρήτης
2

14
Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου
2

15
Τμήμα Νομού Κέρκυρας
1

16
Τμήμα Νομού Αιτωλοακαρνανίας
1

17
Τμήμα Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου
2

18
Τμήμα Νομού Ευβοίας
1

19
Νομός Κυκλάδων
1


Για την Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ κάθε ψηφοφόρος ψηφίζει από το συνδυασμό της προτιμήσεώς του, *τους υποψηφίους που αντιστοιχούν στο Περιφερειακό Τμήμα ή την εξομοιούμενη με Τμήμα Περιφέρεια στην περιοχή που ψηφίζει*.

β)  Για την *Αντιπροσωπεία των Περιφερειακών Τμημάτων του ΤΕΕ* αναλόγως της Περιφέρειας (βλ. παρακάτω πίνακα):*α/α*
*Περιφέρεια*
*max πλήθος*

1
Τμήμα Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας
20

2
Τμήμα Δυτικής Ελλάδας
20

3
Τμήμα Θράκης
18

4
Τμήμα Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας
15

5
Τμήμα Δυτικής Μακεδονίας
17

6
Τμήμα Κεντρικής και Δυτικής Θεσσαλίας
20

7
Τμήμα Νομού Μαγνησίας
16

8
Τμήμα Ανατολικής Στερεάς Ελλάδας
16

9
Τμήμα Ηπείρου
19

10
Τμήμα Νομού Δωδεκανήσου
12

11
Τμήμα Ανατολικής Κρήτης
18

12
Τμήμα Δυτικής Κρήτης
16

13
Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου
20

14
Τμήμα Νομού Κέρκυρας
9

15
Τμήμα Νομού Αιτωλοακαρνανίας
12

16
Τμήμα Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου
12

17
Τμήμα Νομού Ευβοίας
15



γ) Μέχρι τρεις (3) για τις *Επιστημονικές Επιτροπές Ειδικοτήτων*.

δ) Μέχρι δύο (2) για το *Ανώτατο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο*.

ε1) Μέχρι οκτώ (8) για το *Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο που εδρεύει στην Αθήνα*.
ε2) Μέχρι τρεις (3) για το *Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο άλλου Περιφερειακού Τμήματος*. 
Ακόμη μπορεί να βάλει και μέχρι τρεις (3) σε υποψηφίους άλλων Περιφερειών του ιδίου συνδυασμού.
Σταυροί προτίμησης πέρα από τα προβλεπόμενα όρια δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη στο σύνολό τους αλλά δεν καθιστούν άκυρο το ψηφοδέλτιο.

Τα *ομότιμα μέλη* (συνταξιούχοι του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) *δεν ψηφίζουν* στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ.

----------

